# SKIDKINGS VINTAGE BICYCLE CLUBS DOWNTOWN TO DEFIANCE RIDE 9/10/17



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 28, 2017)

SKIDKINGS! IT'S THE DOWNTOWN TO DEFIANCE RIDE ,SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 1OTH.MEET AT THE FOUNTAIN AT POINT RUSTON AT 8:30.RIDE AT 9 AM OR SO ..RUSTON WAY AND A GOOD PART OF SCHUSTER PARKWAY WILL BE CLOSED TO CARS.EXPERIENCE THIS ONCE A YEAR CHANCE TO RIDE ,WALK,RUN ,JOG ,SKATE BOARD WHERE NORMALLY CARS GO...CHECK POINTS ALONG THE WAY .
DowntowntoDefiance.com FOR MORE INFO ...ALWAYS A FUN TIME ...9AM TO 2PM ...PERFECT...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 31, 2017)

Looks like it will be an 80 degree day ....AWESOME!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 11, 2017)

Good ride, a few hills, put some miles on the old iron. We were joined by a group from the senior center. I think the old guy in the white t-shirt is the original owner of his bike.



The Man. The Myth. The Legend...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 11, 2017)

Joined the kids for some sidewalk art.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 12, 2017)

Tim the Skid said:


> Good ride, a few hills, put some miles on the old iron. We were joined by a group from the senior center. I think the old guy in the white t-shirt is the original owner of his bike.
> View attachment 674824
> The Man. The Myth. The Legend...
> View attachment 674825



That's funny! Nice pics from "TIM THE SKID"!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 12, 2017)

Here is a few more ...


----------

